
Compulsory Licensing of Backroom IT? - tbrownaw
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/07/compulsory-licensing-of-backroom-it.html
======
tbrownaw
It's starting to look like a lot of technological advancements are purely
internal to specific corporations, rather than quickly spreading to entire
industries like they would in the past.

This article has one suggested solution. Alternative to what it suggests -- as
noted in the addendum, there are issues with generalizing internal tools --
I'd speculate that _much_ stronger anti-noncompete rules might help more.

